# Immigration proposal



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

This country was built by immigrants. But "illegal" immigration is harmful.
Here's a suggestion. 
Let's open a legal path for worker immigrants.
1. Apply for work permit entry.
2. Must present permit at time of hire.
3. Anyone hiring someone without permit gets a mandatory $10,000 fine.
4. Immigrant must file federal and state tax forms in order to renew annual work permit.
5. NO welfare benefits. Leave your family behind until you can support them.
6. After 5 years, you may apply for citizenship. Test will be given in English.

Alternative.---Learn English language. Join our military and serve 5 years. Honorable discharge comes with citizenship papers.

A positive effect on our economy. Not a drain. In this way, Mexican citizens "pay" for an economic wall.

I welcome the immigrant who wants to work for the American dream. Wish we could trade away those who only seek "entitlements".


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I like it but there is still one problem. Our government wont hire enough staff to process these people. That's currently one of the biggest problems with the process now. Its backlogged years. If they did more processing they could probably get by with less enforcement staff.

Also add to #3 Hiring someone without a work permit and paying under minimum wage double the fine. Because that's often why they hire illegals.

In conjuction with # 4 work permit shall have a federal tax ID on it.

You'd be surprised at how many don't know a word of English......... except at the welfare office.

When I worked at a grocery store we had a woman who would come in with a WIC voucher. Back then The voucher limited them to specific foods and oftentimes brands. She would always come to the checkout with unauthorized items. when the cashier rejected the items she would jabber in Spanish and shake her head that she didn't understand. We would send someone to get the correct item and she would be on her way. I witnessed her do this in other stores as well. However I witnessed her several times in public, speaking fluent English.........


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting ideas.....a little harsher than I would do it. Plus as Dakota says.....we don't have the beaucracy to handle this. Would there be a limit as to how many each year? How do we decide when and where they come from? How do the prospective people get apps to apply?

And what do we do with the 10-11 million that are here now??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And what do we do with the 10-11 million that are here now??


 Illegal means criminal. No one crosses that border without becoming a criminal. Whatever we do don't reward criminal behavior. I would say get to the back of the line. Anyone hiring an illegal I would be tougher on than oldfireguy. I would give them a $25K fine and a second offense would be 90 days in jail. Second offense for illegals would be a year in a desert tent prison with Sheriff Joe as the warden. That's not extreme because they certainly have no respect for us and they can avoid the whole thing by being law abiding honest people.

At one point we needed immigrants. We don't need them anymore. Our population is high enough. I remember years ago people belonging to a group called "zero" for zero growth and they wanted people to take a no kids pledge. So tell me again why we need immigrants. I suppose because they do jobs Americans will not do. Drop the welfare far enough and Americans will do those jobs. Drugs aren't free. I know women who have another kid to get another check. It's time to stop rewarding low lives.

They are simply going to give us the middle finger until the punishment is significant enough. As a matter of fact you see them doing that in their marches. So would you feel different if the walked up and flipped you off in your face? What's the difference? They don't respect any of us, especially those who surrender to their demands. They see them as weak Americans that deserve no respect. How many of your read the list of demands from the caravan now in Mexico and headed to the United States? Demands. Let that sink in.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My recommendation would be to offer the states that benefit most from migrant labor the opportunity to fund and set up processing offices under federal supervision. If they want the benefit of that labor force let them at least partially pay for it. It relieves the feds of some of the cost and work yet speeds up the process to legally be here and work.

And welfare does need to be addressed. In my area a one time migrant farm help (legal) would ask to have their paychecks withheld till the end of the season so they could collect welfare all summer because they had no income. They would collect all summer then go back to Texas with a nice fat paycheck. The welfare/kid one is tough. Cause the kids are going to be affected the most if its cut off but its time for some tough love. The number I heard is $1500 kid. No wonder they keep popping them out. Maybe 1/2 the payout for each successive kid. $1500-$750-$375-$187 etc. At about 3 the cost is going to start exceeding the benefit.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> My recommendation would be to offer the states that benefit most from migrant labor the opportunity to fund and set up processing offices under federal supervision. If they want the benefit of that labor force let them at least partially pay for it. It relieves the feds of some of the cost and work yet speeds up the process to legally be here and work. Even better let the people hiring them pay for it. If we don't then we as taxpayers are subsidizing the people who hire the immigrants. Liberals always want fair so lets be 100% fair.
> 
> And welfare does need to be addressed. In my area a one time migrant farm help (legal) would ask to have their paychecks withheld till the end of the season so they could collect welfare all summer because they had no income. They would collect all summer then go back to Texas with a nice fat paycheck. The welfare/kid one is tough. Cause the kids are going to be affected the most if its cut off but its time for some tough love. The number I heard is $1500 kid. No wonder they keep popping them out. Maybe 1/2 the payout for each successive kid. $1500-$750-$375-$187 etc. At about 3 the cost is going to start exceeding the benefit.That was the game they were playing along the Red River Valley. I believe our state passed a law that they had to be paid every two weeks. My son was going to Wahpeton at the time and they all moved across the river to Breckenridge to take advantage of the Peoples Republic of Minnesota. :rollin: All around this country they are popping out kids for welfare checks. For that reason many don't get married. There are more black children to unwed mothers than married mothers the last I read. I had also read that the black abortion rate in New York City was 55% a few years ago. I think the liberals had genocide in mind when they passed the abortion laws.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Those are white, conservative Republican opinions. I am not disagreeing but I wonder why you all feel that way. The answer is the waves of BROWN flooding across the border. If they ever get the chance to vote......it won't be red. They will eventually turn all those red states blue. And then the Republican Party will sink into nothing.

Republicans have 7 months to get things done.....then Democrats will control the House and maybe even the Senate. None of Trump's ideas will go anywhere. If that happens .....look for Trump to get impeached if the Democrats gain control of Congress.It might be sooner if he fires Mueller.

The DACA kids I have sympathy for and they should be given citizenship if they are civil and productive.....but that program ends.
The rest of the 10 million should be sent back to where they came from.

And as you mentioned I have seen those BUS load coming across Mexico. I haven't seen anything about what Trump will do with them.

If that all happens, Trump's legacy will be all the Federal judges he has appointed. He better hope at least 1 more Liberal Supreme Court Justice quits or dies. I think they are trying to hang on until next year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Those are white, conservative Republican opinions. I am not disagreeing but I wonder why you all feel that way. The answer is the waves of BROWN flooding across the border. If they ever get the chance to vote......it won't be red. They will eventually turn all those red states blue. And then the Republican Party will sink into nothing.


 I don't care what color they are if they flip America off they flip me off. I think they should mine the border. Explosives are not racist, prejudice of any other name liberals like to attach. As for the Republican party sinking into nothing ---- if liberals get in America will sink into nothing.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Emigrating to a foreign land, learning a new language. Working hard to save enough to bring your family to join you in achieving "the American dream". Work, religion, family values.....sounds like "conservative" values.
Again, let's offer a welcoming hand, not a handout.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are coming illegally. Illegal means criminal. None of these people coming are lily white. They are coming with the intention of crossing illegally. Premeditated illegal entry. I would meet them with handcuffs. Step up the resistance until it stop even if they have to start shooting. This is our country respect it. They did nothing to give them the right to bully their way in. We are not gracious we are suckers, and that's what they think too.

Edit: How would you fellows feel about a complete stranger coming into your house without knocking and demanding a warm shower and dinner? Not asking giving you a list of demands. Oh ya, and could you run out and get a case of cerveza?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm really disappointed with our Republican Congressman right now. Their power has made them a bunch of moronic self centered, self serving idiots. They have the opportunity to make some relevant long term changes and in their greed are pissing it away. I can tell you what is gonna happen when the Dems get back in power, which the Republicans are handing them on a platter. They are gonna do exactly what the republicans did to them and undo everything. The one failing of our founders is that they did not provide for a way for the Citizens to remove our congressional members en masse. Or provide for a referendum process when neither parties were providing what the citizens want.

When immigration was at it's peak in this country there was no support system. When you came here if you didn't bust your butt you didn't survive. I don't know why that should be any different now. I'm fortunate to be a citizen by birth that came on the backs and efforts of my great, great, immigrant grandfathers who had to make their way in this country without assistance from it. They as many did came here and became an asset to their community and country.. not a drain. Why should we expect less of others. You are entitled to freedom in this country NOT FREE STUFF.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

To Conservatives...
What is left to conserve?

You have Anti White Affirmative Action hiring practices, Anti Freedom of Association via forced integration, A flooded border, a declining majority demographic- as this changes it descends into 3rd world esque in crime and aestetics, almost 50% taxation, Anti Family Gay marriage and transgender rights, Feminism and Anti Male divorce, child custody and spousal support laws. A hostile, Globalist Communist agenda and strong lobby presence corrupting all aspects of political life and ww3 on the horizon. 
Im sorry, I fail to see what is left to conserve. We are at War.

This is Karl Marxs 10 Planks of his Communist Manifesto, with the USA as an example...
All thats missing is an end to worship. Though they have infiltrated that as well. And stripped it of political relevance with 501c3 status


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hard to discern between Karl Marx, Hillary, Obama, or any of the liberals. Establish a one mile no mans land along the border on our side of the wall. Fill it with Claymoor mines. They are not racist, sexist, nor any other form of discrimination.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Social and financial equality is a fantasy.....it can never happen..... for it to happen..... everyone will have to carry a fair share of the load... again will never happen.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Hard to discern between Karl Marx, Hillary, Obama, or any of the liberals. Establish a one mile no mans land along the border on our side of the wall. Fill it with Claymoor mines. They are not racist, sexist, nor any other form of discrimination.


If you can compare modern liberals to Marx......I would think I can then compare the opposite sides of the political spectrum.....Trump, Ted Cruise, Rand Paul to the KKK, Skinheads, John Birch Society, and even Hitler. All far to the right.Those claymores can then take out those conservatives also.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hitler was a socialist. Brush up on your history Ken. :beer:

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-ente ... 86455.html

All the mass killers have been left wing. Hillary, Obama, and many others have no tolerance that they speak about. In all seriousness if they knew me they would rather kill me than say hello.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry but I have a history degree and taught history.The spectrum runs from communism on the left to the Nazi's on the far right. I did forget another goofball on the right.....Joe McCarthy, who saw communists behind every door. Back in the 1950's, he said there was over 200 communists in the US state department.

Far right equals White Supremacists and the Ku Klux Klan.

Sounds like the far right is hoping for the following.......Federalists in 1798 acted by passing the Alien and Sedition Acts, designed to protect the country against both foreign and domestic radicals. Fear of immigration led to a riot in New York City in 1806 between nativists and Irishmen, which led to increased calls by Federalists to nativism.

Sounds familiar. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Far right equals White Supremacists.


 I agree, and so does far left. Far either direction are nut jobs. We have a two party system ---- perverts and money worshipers.



> Sorry but I have a history degree.


 Did you get it in public school. oke: 

 A little help for you Ken:


> Hitler's political party was the National Socialist Party, more commonly known as the Nazi Party. It may be falsely presumed that Hitler created this party, but he actually joined it in the early 1920s.


You have to be kidding me right? Your college history classes taught something different? That's the problem when you leave your parents and head off to college. You look up to these educated people and think everything they tell you is correct. One would be lucky if half of it wasn't bs. I sincerely believe that most college professors are so far left that they alter what they teach about history to hide facts that cast a shadow on their beloved socialist agenda. Remember how the left hated "Readers Digest"? When they published some of the KGB declassified files after Russia had that stumble a few years ago they revealed that they would corrupt us through our schools and our churches. We see that in our colleges and our liberal churches like the ELCA. I don't consider the ELCA Christian. They identify themselves as such, but they are more of a social cult.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You bet I did. A history degree from St.Cloud State University.

I don't need the help......looks like you do. 

The National Socialist German Workers' Party (German: About this sound Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei (help·info), abbreviated NSDAP), commonly referred to in English as the Nazi Party, was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.

You are correct.....there are nut jobs on both ends. I'm sure the Republican far right doesn't like or deserve to be called Nazi's.So there should not be a comparison of Obama and Clinton to nut job Karl Marx. oke:

So we probably don't have to start looking for hidden far right Nazi concentration camps for illegal immigrants here. Although that's probably not a whole lot different than putting Claymore mines along the border.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The National Socialist German Workers' Party


 Kind of like calling the Peoples Republic of Minnesota conservative.



> So we probably don't have to start looking for hidden far right Nazi





> Hitler's political party was the National Socialist Party, more commonly known as the Nazi Party.


Socialist is not far right Ken, it's moderate liberal. Far liberal would be communism. You know, sort of like Obama. Bill Clinton would have been only a socialist. Hillary on the other hand if she had the nerve to admit it was more Nazi/communist, than capitalist. :rollin:

You didn't teach your students that Nazi's were far right did you. It would explain why public schooling is so poor. I'm sure the North Dakota Teachers Association pushes that socialist propaganda. I know because my brother taught school 41 years, my sister in law taught school 39 years, my mother in law taught school, my mother taught school, my wife and I both have teaching degrees and were certified. The North Dakota Teachers Association passes out anti hunting, anti gun, all kinds of crazy un-American propaganda. I went to an annual meeting with my brother once. I couldn't believe the crap they wanted him to take back to the classroom.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"Socialist is not far right Ken, it's moderate liberal." NO, NO, NO, NO.

Socialism is where the government owns and pays for EVERYTHING......That's far left.....Communism. Bernie Sanders believes in socialism. He is over pretty far to the left. The Canadian government is socialist.....to the left of center. It is not the Nazis. Even though they have the word socialist in their title.

I copied and pasted this direct statement....... "Nazi Party, was a far-right political party."

I taught them the truth.....which is.......Nazis are a far-right political party. Communists are far left political party. Interesting in that Hillary can be both.

So now we are comparing families of teachers......mine is as good as yours.....My mother was a teacher.I was a teacher for 36 years, my wife was a teacher for 33 years. Both my 2 brothers were teachers, one a high school principal, the other a guidance counselor, one of their wives, sister in law, is a teacher, 2 of my daughters are teachers.

So does that change anything? No.....the Nazis are a far-right political party. :bop:

So should we call it a draw because we aren't going to agree and stop the pissing contest? :beer:

Besides, there will be a lot more to argue about when all that info the FBI took from Cohen comes to light. :iroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So should we call it a draw because we aren't going to agree and stop the pissing contest? :beer:


 :beer:

There will be nothing from Cohen. This is just another false alarm. I think they obtained records illegally. Since the dossier was a total fake all seized records after that ate based on a lie. The only collusion was Hillary. In the end we may see liberals with prison sentences including FBI agents who lied under oath. Liberals have got all excited a half dozen times only to end with egg on their face. The surprising thing is they are so numb between the ears they appear unaware of the piles of egg on their face. Clinton News Network groupies.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think so.....the only one who will have egg on their face will be Cohen and your buddy Shawn Hannity. Sounds like there is proof that Cohen was in Prague meeting with the Russians. Collusion????? Sounds like it to me. Of course, Cohen may turn and cooperate just to keep his own neck out of prison for who knows how many years There will be more coming out tomorrow that Trump talked to Hannity after his programs or in the morning to discuss what he should talk about, personnel matters on a regular basis.

Speaking of the Russians......what do they have on Trump. Today he threw his UN Ambassador Nikki Haley under the bus after she said there would be more sanctions coming against the Russians. NOPE. :huh: Do they have video of your buddy Trump. How damning would that be?

The president of the US does not say over and over "lock her up" for 2 years. Today he said Comey should be in jail. That makes for one huge prejudice if it went to a trial. The last time that happened...... Richard Nixon, a lawyer, knew he shouldn't have said that Charles Manson should be in jail. He realized it later and issued a written apology.

You want to hear about numb.....The problem with this country's view of Trump is that he exaggerates and lies so much that people are becoming numb. To Trump everything is always.....me, myself, and I. And everybody else is wrong. And Is it any wonder that the turnover in the Whitehouse is so high?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I don't think so.....the only one who will have egg on their face will be Cohen and your buddy Shawn Hannity. Sounds like there is proof that Cohen was in Prague meeting with the Russians. Collusion????? Sounds like it to me. Of course, Cohen may turn and cooperate just to keep his own neck out of prison for who knows how many years There will be more coming out tomorrow that Trump talked to Hannity after his programs or in the morning to discuss what he should talk about, personnel matters on a regular basis. I hadn't heard that fairy tale yet.
> 
> Speaking of the Russians......what do they have on Trump. Today he threw his UN Ambassador Nikki Haley under the bus after she said there would be more sanctions coming against the Russians. NOPE. :huh: Do they have video of your buddy Trump. How damning would that be?  No he didn't.
> 
> ...


The left is having a fit because they can not believe they lost. They had no idea what a hated woman Hillary is. They are victim of their own self inflicted delusion. The in the bag media will continue to invent stories in the hopes the American people will keep swallowing the poison. Did you notice a story the other day where Muehler said the news stories are getting it wrong? In the end we may see the truth that the only collusion involved Hillary. Top people in the FBI covered for her illegal server.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry.....but people on the left are not....Me, Myself, and I. .....that description is totally Trump. Born with a silver spoon and feeling he can say or do anything because he believes he is infallible. Liberals are all about helping the less fortunate. A lot of Republicans are totally...." I got mine, screw you."

Which is why the tax bill heavily favors the richest among us. Yet only 27% of the lowest bracket of people will see a tax reduction.The rest will see nothing.The Republicans have always been the party of fiscal responsibility. NO increase in the national debt. Not anymore. This BIG tax reduction makes for the largest Debt in US history.

Trump can say anything, and people believe it. You know...."I can grab women by the pu**y and the let you do it." " I can shoot someone on 5th Ave and no one would care." Trump only cares about himself. That's why he criticizes. You must remember Little Marco, Crazy Ted, Slippery James Comey, and Crooked Hillary etc. Why do you suppose he does that. Because they don't agree with him.

And his coziness with Hannity is not fiction.

What you printed about Haley is exactly what I said.....she doesn't get confused. Because like I said, Trump threw her under the bus. I would guess she is really ticked. How many more times will he do it before she says.....Shove it!!! like so many others in the WH have done. That would be too bad. She is one of the members of his WH I think is doing her job. She is basically the Lone Ranger there.

I'm not arguing whether Comey should go to jail.You and I can say that, but a President should never say that because of massive prejudice in a trial. NO president since Nixon has said anything like that. But it's OK for Trump? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Swallowing poison.....The only poison swallowing is what Trump feeds the public. He continues to do that until we are NUMB enough to start believing his CRAP.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Back to the original question of this thread. The Supreme court recently heard the case of illegal immigrants being arrested and deported w/o cause. Yesterday the court ruled 5-4 against the government. Guess who voted with the liberals????

The conservatives very own Neil Gorsuch.He said, " Vague laws can invite the exercise of arbitrary power....by leaving the people in the dark about what the law demands and allowing prosecutors and courts to make it up."

He is exactly right. So now the government needs to fix that, change it and make it more specific so this doesn't happen again and the law can be enforced.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sadly our politicians seem to treat the budget and debt as totally separate entities. You cant balance a budget without consideration of your debt, but it seems congress manages to do it. Apparently they are special... I think they all need to sit through econ 101 again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And his coziness with Hannity is not fiction.


 Hannity has admitted that many times. However, for Hannity to have his name come out in a grand jury the judge and all involved had to violate their oath. They have violated Hannity's civil rights. That's the left which has no respect for the constitution or the rule of law.



> The Supreme court recently heard the case of illegal immigrants being arrested and deported w/o cause.


 Liberals don't understand the rule of law. An illegal alien is illegal because they broke the law. Breaking the law is cause itself for deportation. Have we lost our minds? 


> Which is why the tax bill heavily favors the richest among us. Yet only 27% of the lowest bracket of people will see a tax reduction.The rest will see nothing.The Republicans have always been the party of fiscal responsibility. NO increase in the national debt. Not anymore. This BIG tax reduction makes for the largest Debt in US history.


You have suckered for the talking points of the lame stream media.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The conservatives very own Neil Gorsuch.He said, " Vague laws can invite the exercise of arbitrary power....by leaving the people in the dark about what the law demands and allowing prosecutors and courts to make it up."


Glad he did this. It is showing he is going and judging by what is written into law and not what individuals view it. He is doing what judges should do not let politics play into decisions. :beer:

Now with Cohen.... I honestly think why his stuff got raided has to do more with the Stormy and other pay offs and nothing to do with Russia. I think they are trying to find illegal campaign contributions or "intimidation" type stuff. Since the collusion stuff is going no where and has for over 2 years. Because Mueller investigation/operation was given such leeway to look into everything and not just Russian issues. That is why this investigation could go on for years and years.

I also think that the Dem's and people are grasping at straws and trying to hide the stuff Hillary and others on the left did to make it all about the "right" and "reps" just until the midterms are done. They are trying to delay, delay, delay, until they can hopefully win seats. I think the reason why the investigation keeps going is just all stalling and political BS! Because there is evidence of wrong doing by some people on the left and they are not doing a thing (that we know of). But keep trying to get a "gotcha" moment for Trump. All of it is making the USA look weak and like a joke. Even trump and his "fake news", twitter, and everything. It is ALL crap.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I forgot to mention Hanity......

Plainsman is 100% correct.... some laws got broken if his name was leaked. Client/attorney privileges.... just like HIPPA laws. This could be a huge issue.

-----------------

Now on the taxes.... The reason why the media says it "favors the rich" is because if a person who makes 20,000 gets a 1% decrease it is $200 savings. Someone who makes $200,000 gets a 1% decrease it is $2,000 savings.... Someone who makes $2,000,000 gets a 1% decrease they save $20,000. So it looks like it "favors" the rich. yet everyone is getting the same 1% deduction. I know logic is so hard to understand. BTW on the tax bill.... I only received a $100 deduction when I was thinking it should have been $200 or so. So it wasn't great for me.... but it is still a savings. :bop:

Now about the "debt"..... hmmmmm..... we never cut spending so that upsets me. Trump needed to cut the fat but hasn't....so far. Also the "debt" that many keep talking about is when the tax credits expire.... so how can you figure that into the mix because our elected officials could extend the tax cuts. Which again is just talking points to make people look bad is all.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....your indignation about the Mueller Investigation would be justified if it was going on for 2 years. He was appointed special prosecutor 11 months ago on May 17th. Obama was president 2 years ago.

As you may not know.....The Watergate investigation started in June of 1973 and ended in Aug 1974 when Nixon resigned.That is 14 months.....longer than this investigation has gone on.Besides what difference does it make if we can eventually find out what happened no matter who goes to jail? Does anyone really believe that the fake President won't pardon everyone who didn't cooperate.:eyeroll:

As far as winning seats.....who is resigning and opening up seats?????.....not the Democrats.As of 5 days ago..... 37 Republicans are not seeking re-election. And 25 more are retireing.....62 Republicans vs 27 Democrats. That is a new record.

Who is making the US look weak and a joke? Trump is the one who is Buddy Buddy with Putin and the Russians. Even making his own Ambassador to the UN look like a fool. She has got to be ticked. Sounds like she really is.What do they have over him? Pictures or 
videos? Trump....."no one has been tougher than me on Russia." Yeah right. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Plainsman is wrong about laws being broken...When Hannity's name got leaked....It wasn't leaked..... Cohen's lawyers are the ones who made his name public. Judge Kimba Wood challenged them to cite the legal reasons for refusing to name Cohen's third client after revealing his second client. Obviously, a federal court judge can do that because they told her his name.....no leakage no laws broken.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They broke many laws. They took all the files in Cohen's office. Many innocent people have their privacy illegally invaded. Many attorneys conservative and liberal have expressed their concern and are appalled.



> the fake President


 The liberals keep saying that because they can't deal with reality. The reality is liberal policies were rejected. So was the policies of the RINOS.

I think the reason so many republicans are retiring is they know the people are on to them. The reason fewer democrats are retiring is they believe they lie well enough that they still have the people fooled. From what I can see they lie, but that's not as helpful as having sheep follow them. They too will be in trouble if those sheep start to think.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> They broke many laws. They took all the files in Cohen's office. Many innocent people have their privacy illegally invaded. Many attorneys conservative and liberal have expressed their concern and are appalled.Another blatantly false statement.The FBI broke the laws with a federal judge signed search warrant????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I forget what they call the guy, master something. The FIB with the judges consent could take the files, but.it requires this master something to go through the files and determine which ones they have a right to see, and which ones they have no right to see. Also a grand jury is completely secret, but they illegally let out names like Hannity. Even liberal judges and attorneys agree it was wrong.

The reason many republicans will not run again is not that Trump will drag them down, but rather because the public is angry they opposed Trump.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember some gullible people thought Comey's book was going to end Trump. Sure. Turns out he looks like a childish disgruntled employee.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess we will have to just wait and see. :thumb:

Next up.....North Korea.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I guess we will have to just wait and see. :thumb:
> 
> Next up.....North Korea.


 :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Didn't the "Collusion" investigation start even before Trump was sworn in? That is why I am saying 2 years or coming up this fall for two years. Anyways it is going on and still no "smoking gun" with collusion.

Like I mentioned I think the Cohen's stuff is all from the Stormy thing. IMHO

With the election cycle and seats open... IMHO is why we should have term limits. Because we as a nation need balance. Because now both parties are just waiting until they get a "majority" to do any governing. THey would rather play the blame game. Or we are just doing what you did. which is all childish BS. :bop:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Don't forget Entebbe, my friends. Lol.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I guess we will have to just wait and see. :thumb:
> 
> Next up.....North Korea.


I see Schumer is trying to sabotage the meeting Trump has scheduled. I guess the democrat party power is more important to him than actual disarming North Korea of nuclear weapons. Priorities.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Didn't the "Collusion" investigation start even before Trump was sworn in? That is why I am saying 2 years or coming up this fall for two years. Anyways it is going on and still no "smoking gun" with collusion.


 The combined democrats and republicans started working together against Trump in the debates. Both hated him. The debate in which Trump jokingly said "hey Russians if your listening maybe you can find Hillary's 3000 missing emails". Everyone who heard it knew it was simply a jab at Hillary. Those who were already loosing their mind knew it was humor, but grabbing at straws purposely presented it as maybe he was serious. Who would have thought their was enough Americans with an IQ that would actually accept such nonsense as serious? Trumps detractors have seriously lost their mind.


----------

